# Request for help: OpenJDK6 IcedTea Java plugin



## oliverh (Sep 9, 2010)

> Hi,
> 
> Due to a lot of user request I've started working on a port for the
> OpenJDK6 IcedTea Java plugin which works with Firefox 3.6. As I never
> ...



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gecko/2010-September/001099.html

So if you have some experience test it and report back to Beat Gaetzi.


----------

